# Sibelius 7.5 and Sounds (Custom playback for midi) and multiple dynamics



## Oberheim (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello

Does someone know how to program own sound for playback? I created some sounds for midi to control VSTi. It is not hard to understand from created sounds (sound.xml) files, but I hope there are more possibilities with sound.xml as only change keyswitch or change midi cc.

I want different dynamics for each instrument, can SIbelius do that? I can create switch list for each dynamic and change controler, but problem is, it not follow crescendos and decrescendos. Another problem with this, keyswitches are not working properly = keyswitch is not go back after reset.

Another question is, can I add playback from MyMIDI.xml (SoundMap or SoundWorld as mention Avid) file to my switch list? For example in Dictionary under tremolo I can choose only play divided note or duration notes or etc... but I want use both, duration notes and play tremolo. Can I script it under MyMIDI.xml?


----------

